
How an Interview Became Free Consulting - ingve
https://dcsoft.wordpress.com/2018/09/13/how-an-interview-became-free-consulting/
======
eesmith
As I understand it, there's no need for a clause like "Candidate’s source code
will be destroyed and Company will not profit from it unless Candidate is
hired.“

Unless the work is specifically 'for hire', the interviewee controls the
copyright to the source code. The company cannot use it without infringing
that copyright, much less profit from it.

